# Intermittant blood in stool, 11 wk kitten



## Tia0513 (17 September 2013)

I've had Biscuit a couple of weeks now and since friday I have noticed a couple of poops which are soft & some have a bit of blood in them. Not all of her poops are like this though, it's like every other one, and she can go a couple of times a day. She has been on whiskas kitten food but I bought some royal canin mother & babycat, which is what they recommended for her age, and have been slowly changing her over onto that. I have seen her drink water also so I know she is getting fluid into her. She is extremely lively & playful like she always has been and will also settle down with us. I have had to move a fake plant decoration thing we have off the windowsill as she liked to pull it down and bite things off it so I am not sure she hasn't eaten a bit of that.

I'm ringing the vets later this morning in my lunch break to ask their advice & if I need to take her in I will do but it will be tomorrow afternoon. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if you have any advice on what I could do? Because she is so well in herself I am wondering if she is a bit constipated, straining when having a normal poop which is making her sore and then she is having another softer one with the blood in it? As I said I will be ringing the vets anyway but any advice would be appreciated as well.

Thanks Jen


----------



## pines of rome (17 September 2013)

I am glad you are going to speak to a vet, as I think they are the only ones to advise on this!
I would be a bit concerned as she is so young, but it is good that she is not acting unwell. I hope it is nothing serious and the vet can sort it out for her!


----------



## Tia0513 (17 September 2013)

Yeah, it has me worried a bit because of her age


----------



## Fransurrey (17 September 2013)

It could be something as simple as a perforation caused by something she's eaten, but the fact it's every other poo might tie in with the food she's getting (if you're alternating the Whiskas with the Royal Canin). Vet is the best person to speak to, which you are doing. Best of luck. xx


----------



## Tia0513 (17 September 2013)

Just spoken to the vets and I have booked her in tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully it's something simple we can sort quickly for her, although she doesn't seem to affected! Thanks


----------



## Emma_H (17 September 2013)

When my boy was a kitten he had this and went on a little course of antibiotics. He still gets it now but only when if he manages to get hold of anything dairy (I keep it away from him). Makes him sick and gives him the runs, sometimes with blood in it.


----------



## Tia0513 (17 September 2013)

Hopefully that is all Biscuit will need then! Knowing they have sensitive tummies I have been making sure the OH hasn't been feeding her stuff he shouldn't. Fingers crossed anyway


----------



## LovesCobs (17 September 2013)

Dies he get the runs? My cat had this bit also with stinky run. He was quite intolerant to lots in food. He has grown out if it (by the time he was 1) I had him at the vet for checks and anti biotics to rule other stuff out. Hope it all goes well


----------



## joelb (17 September 2013)

Your vet will give best advice but it isnt actually that uncommon.  My 16 week old kitten is exactly the same and vet now thinks its an intolerance to chicken of all things which Ive been feeding as my cure all for upset tums.  Antibiotics haven't worked but Im having lab tests run just to be on safe side.  Good luck tomorrow, hopefully its nothing serious.


----------



## Emma_H (18 September 2013)

Hope all goes well today. Keep up posted


----------



## Tia0513 (21 September 2013)

Sorry for the late reply! I took her and the vet thought it may be that the worming tablet they have us may not have cleared her up properly. They weighed her again and felt her stomach, said she is doing well etc. They gave me a worming paste to give her, 2mls twice a day for 3-5 days or until it makes a difference. Last couple of poops have been good so hoping that's it all now. Last night one piece looked a similar colour to the paste so have decided not to give her anymore which she's had three days worth now. She's back at the vets on Tuesday for her second vacs so they will check her again then.


----------

